
JS1k Speech Synthesizer - thisisblurry
http://www.p01.org/releases/JS1K_Speech_Synthesizer/
======
RodgerTheGreat
see also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3705812>

~~~
thisisblurry
Woops, my fault. I figured HN would have stopped a dupe, but the URLs were
ever-so-different.

